# Fishing trip with Capt. TJ Cheek 5/15/2012



## montgomery co. boy (May 16, 2012)

I just want to say thanks to Capt. TJ for the fishing trip. We had a blast and look forward to doing it again!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 16, 2012)

Had a blast brother! How about those new baits making a butterfly jig look obsolete??!!!

Thanks for being a great crew and for taking care of Mike at the end of the day. He certainly earned it after cleaning those fish!


----------



## killswitch (May 16, 2012)

What's this new bait you speak of ??     Was just about to order a couple new butterfly jigs,  but looks like I need to  hold off.    A  pm or phone call will be fine if they are top secret or still in the R & D phase.             BTW..........nice fishes.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 16, 2012)

killswitch said:


> What's this new bait you speak of ??     Was just about to order a couple new butterfly jigs,  but looks like I need to  hold off.    A  pm or phone call will be fine if they are top secret or still in the R & D phase.             BTW..........nice fishes.



The original Hogy 10" Black Eel. Rig it on a Hogy jig head and hang on!


----------



## BuckMKII (May 16, 2012)

TJ thanks for putting us on some nice fish we all had a great time.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of videos I made during the trip.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0c-1-n794w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-F5Aa85RFc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHpCakAaqJI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vA7qnLv-rw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## killswitch (May 16, 2012)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> The original Hogy 10" Black Eel. Rig it on a Hogy jig head and hang on!



Might have me a secret weapon and don't even know it. Just got a couple of these in and itching to try them. They actually look pretty good. Thanks for the info...............................
Al Gags 10" Whip-It Eel Fishing Lure


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 16, 2012)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> The original Hogy 10" Black Eel. Rig it on a Hogy jig head and hang on!



And this is why TJ is an awesome American!!

Thanks TJ


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 16, 2012)

Nice AJs.  What spinning reels were yall using and do you have an idea what the drags were set at?   Looks like those lures did good, but I still love my Smith Nagamasa for big AJs.  I fish for AJ all the time but ironically I have never fished for them off of GA.  What is the AJ bite like as the summer progresses and do you feed many sharks or cuda as the water warms up?


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 17, 2012)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nice AJs.  What spinning reels were yall using and do you have an idea what the drags were set at?   Looks like those lures did good, but I still love my Smith Nagamasa for big AJs.  I fish for AJ all the time but ironically I have never fished for them off of GA.  What is the AJ bite like as the summer progresses and do you feed many sharks or cuda as the water warms up?



We were using a Penn Sargus. It may be the only reel I have that isn't a Shimano. I don't know exactly what the drag was set at. We straightened  out a hook on the first fish and backed it off so that it was still tight enough to get a good hook set.

The AJs will be here all summer and while we do run in to sharks and 'cudas, it's not bad. I haven't had any issues with them eating the fish.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 17, 2012)

killswitch said:


> What's this new bait you speak of ??     Was just about to order a couple new butterfly jigs,  but looks like I need to  hold off.    A  pm or phone call will be fine if they are top secret or still in the R & D phase.             BTW..........nice fishes.



PS... If you are still thinking about getting some jigs, check out www.anteaterjigs.com . Best prices I've found anywhere and they look great.


----------



## wharfrat (May 17, 2012)

Great job Capt. and crew!


----------



## killswitch (May 17, 2012)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> PS... If you are still thinking about getting some jigs, check out www.anteaterjigs.com . Best prices I've found anywhere and they look great.



Thanks TJ...............I will check them out tonight when I have a little time.  We have a couple of beat up ones in 6 or 7 oz size I think in a different brand.  Does that size seem about right ?  I would go out and check mine, but my tackle bag is in the boat, which is down your way. Seems like a good reason to head south.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 17, 2012)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> PS... If you are still thinking about getting some jigs, check out www.anteaterjigs.com . Best prices I've found anywhere and they look great.



Those 300 g jigs look like they might put a hurting on an AJ (they look like benthos jigs).  I have become a firm believer in the longer the jig and the faster  you work it the AJs will attack.....I normally catch ajs speed jigging at a much higher rate than the rest of my usual crew using live bait combined.  I love speed jigging those scoundrels so much I have a couple of custom JPRods made just for ajs, the won't wear you out like some jigging rods will (they are also parabolic so they make fighting easier).  I use the Stella 10k &20k FAs or jdm stella PGs (they are lighter than the export stellas) for that type of fishing because they have a high gear ratio (over 6:1 almost 7:1 if I remember correctly) and you can jig up from 100ft in literally seconds.  The reels also handle over 50lbs of drag easily though I never have it that high unless around really wicked structure and then let off once they are moved a lil bit.  I have been known to wear knee pads when fishing wicked structure because the strike generally will put you against the gunnel real hard.


----------



## killswitch (May 23, 2012)

Anteaters came in today..................these things look pretty darn good.     Doesn't look like we gonna have a chance to try them this weekend, unless we jig  'em at the dock.
Thanks for the heads up on these  TJ.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (May 24, 2012)

killswitch said:


> Anteaters came in today..................these things look pretty darn good.     Doesn't look like we gonna have a chance to try them this weekend, unless we jig  'em at the dock.
> Thanks for the heads up on these  TJ.



No problem! Never hurts to save a little money.


----------

